# fishless cycle



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

hey guys just filling my tasnk up with ro now was wondering about fishless cycling ... do i just thro a chunk of shrimp (human food?) and let it rot i cant find much information on this


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

or put live rock into it and let that kickstart the cycle... just new into salt?

the smell of rotting shirmo was too much for me.


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

i have a 10 gallon nano but i used all live rock now i just bought 35 lbs of dry fiji for my 40 and olny 7 lbs live rock


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

maybe a bit of shrimp would help. I just could not stand the smell.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Read the beginner articles here: http://www.nano-reef.com/articles/


----------



## aquanutt (Aug 27, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> maybe a bit of shrimp would help. I just could not stand the smell.


i left one shrimp in a glass of water too see how bad it gets,
after just two days my wife almost packed my suit case with the stinky shrimp!!!

Anywayz just joking, she is very good about my hobby... but the house smelled bad after two days. So for sure I didn't wanna add any shrimp to my aquarium.

Let it just sit with the rocks and wait... I'm cycling my tank at this moment. Almost two weeks into it... 

sly


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

Like someyone said before. Cycle your tank with your live rock.
Every few days check your water parameters. Once your ammonia and Nitrite level have gone to 0 your cycle is done. You will then seen Nitrates go up. You can then toss abit of shrimp in and see if you get any ammonia spike. Check it a day later. If you get no spike take the shrimp out and your good to go.Do a water change as your nitrates will prob be high. Get a good Cuc for the size of your tank. Start slow.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

I'm gonna agree with KeMo. just use live rock to cycle. cured would take less time... uncured would be a bit longer though, but being only 10 gallons you could probably just buy enough cured rock without spending a whole lot.

good luck


----------

